# (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler



## TFTP100 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen CPU Kühler für mein i7 870. 
Da ich eh nicht wirklich übertakten kann weil das Mainboard zu ******* ist, ist es mir egal wie gut die Kühlleistung ist, sie muss ihn nur unter 90° halten und was das wichtigste ist: sehr leise sein. Meine jetzige H60 ist mir zu laut (die Pumpe, nein sie ist nicht defekt, mir nur zu laut).

Wenn möglich würde ich gerne eine *Möglichkeit haben ein 120mm Lüfter draufzumachen* um den ggf. lauten anderen Lüfter der standartmäßig drauf ist zu tauschen. 

Leider ist mein Mainboard *mikro ATX* ( GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1156 - GA-H55M-UD2H (rev. 1.3) ) und es passt* kein *HR-02 Macho und auch nicht sowas wie ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1, da diese zu groß sind und den ersten PCIe slot blockieren würden oder mit spannungskühler oder sonstigem kollidieren. Ich habe Low Profile RAM (3cm).* Im Gehäuse hab ich von der Höhe her ca. 165mm Platz*

Also suche ich einen *möglichst kompakten CPU Kühler* aber* leistungsmäßig gut genug um meine CPU eben am besten unter 80°* z.B. mit einem unhörbar runtergeregelten be quiet dark wing 120mm, *egal ob Top Blow oder Turmkühler* (die weiteren kosten für den Lüfter sind egal). Preis für den Kühler ist eig auch egal aber es gibt eh keine high end 60 Euro Kühler die passen ich denke einen möglichst kompatiblen zu finden ist hier viel eher das Problem. Kompaktwasserkühlungen werde ich mir keine mehr antuen  .

Wenn möglich, was ich aber in der Preisklasse in der es solche kleinen Kühler gibt wahrscheinlich selten gibt komplett vernickelt und *sollte ein schönes Design haben* (vielleicht so am Dark rock orientiert)

*Noch wichtig wäre mir die Verarbeitung*, die sollte schon auf sehr hohem Niveau sein.



Ich hoffe ich konnte euch meine Wünsche gut veranschaulichen und euch klar machen was ich will  Wen ich noch was vergessen hab fragt bitte.


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

hast dir mal überlegt den dark rock nach oben blasend, mit saugendem lüfter zu montieren?

bei den kompakten find ich den 92er von noctua immer noch hervorragend:
Noctua NH-U9B SE2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
auch von der verarbeitung ist der spitze.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Ohne OC sollte der EKL Sella völlig ausreichen, vielleicht würde auch der Scythe Katana 4 gehen


----------



## Schiassomat (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Könntest dir den mal anschauen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iew-prolimatech-samuel-17-im-pcghx-check.html


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*



Abductee schrieb:


> hast dir mal überlegt den dark rock nach oben blasend, mit saugendem lüfter zu montieren?
> 
> bei den kompakten find ich den 92er von noctua immer noch hervorragend:
> Noctua NH-U9B SE2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> auch von der verarbeitung ist der spitze.


Ich glaub nicht dass der Dark Rock deswegen nicht anstößt...

hmmm 92mm, was hälst du von dem NH-L12 der scheint ja kompakt zu sein, denn (wenigstens 1) 120mm lüfter wäre mir lieber, auch wenn Top-Blow. 

Der be quiet shadow rock topflow sr1 wäre auch noch da. was haltet ihr von dem?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ohne OC sollte der EKL Sella völlig ausreichen, vielleicht würde auch der Scythe Katana 4 gehen



haha die sehen aus wie vom Aldi 
ne 120mm Belüftung wär mir lieber dass ich im notfall was leises draufmachen kann  was gibts denn noch für gute topflow?

ah ok der samuel 17 sieht auch gut aus aber ist ja so flach dass er vielleicht mit was anderem kollidiert?


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

ich hatte den samuel auf einer 95W cpu in einem gut belüfteten itx gehäuse und das waren ~65°C bei 1500rpm.

@dark rock
der stößt bei einem waagrechten einbau bei der grafikkarte garantiert nicht an.


----------



## Schiassomat (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*



> ah ok der samuel 17 sieht auch gut aus aber ist ja so flach dass er vielleicht mit was anderem kollidiert?


 
Schaut auf den Pic`s nicht so aus.


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*



Abductee schrieb:


> ich hatte den samuel auf einer 95W cpu in einem gut belüfteten itx gehäuse und das waren ~65°C bei 1500rpm.


 


Schiassomat schrieb:


> Schaut auf den Pic`s nicht so aus.


 
Hört sich ja ganz gut an. Wo ist der Unterschied zum Noctua? Würde der auch passen? Ein druckoptimierter Lüfter wär mir eigentlich lieber auch wenn man den bei samuel dann dazukaufen könnte dann wär man aber auch bei 60 Euro 
Und was macht der be quiet so? Der wäre ja dann am günstigsten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Ok, zu klein und billig? Wie wäre es mit dem Xigmatek Dark Knight-SD1283 Night Hawk Edition


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

probier doch mal diese methode mit dem dark rock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ok, zu klein und billig? Wie wäre es mit dem Xigmatek Dark Knight-SD1283 Night Hawk Edition


 
schon cooler aber so Beluechtung brauch/will ich nicht, dann müsste ich ein anderen Lüfter dazukaufen und Tower Kühler gefallen mir immer weniger :/ und ximagtek lüfter mag ich nicht wirklich



Abductee schrieb:


> probier doch mal diese methode mit dem dark rock:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 danke für dein engagement, aber wieso sollte er da passen? (Ich bestell nicht einfach so und erfahre dann dass er ncith passt)
Der be quiet mensch meinte der passt einfach nicht 


> Hallo TFTP,
> 
> leider ist der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 nicht zu dem von Dir angegebenen Mainboard kompatibel - der Kühler wird leider nicht passen.
> 
> Tut mir leid!


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

ich dachte du hast den schon daheim?

weil man den auch normalerweise aufrecht zur rückwand blasend montiert.
ich hab den dark rock auch auf meinem itx board so montiert, da geht sich vom platz nichtmal ein sythe shuriken aus weil er zu breit war für den pci slot.


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*



Abductee schrieb:


> ich dachte du hast den schon daheim?
> 
> weil man den auch normalerweise aufrecht zur rückwand blasend montiert.
> ich hab den dark rock auch auf meinem itx board so montiert, da geht sich vom platz nichtmal ein sythe shuriken aus weil er zu breit war für den pci slot.


 Nein hab den noch nicht  wieso sagt be quiet das dann?


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*



Abductee schrieb:


> weil man den auch normalerweise aufrecht montiert.


 
in normaler einbaulage wird er auch zu breit sein.

wenn du eh noch nichts bestellt hast würd ich den 92er noctua nehmen.


----------



## Ryle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1

Hab ich selber auf nem µATX Board. Deine Angaben zur Gehäusehöhe waren ja vom Sockel aus, richtig ? Wenns die gesamte Gehäusebreite war passt er natürlich nicht.


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

wie soll der shadow rock passen wenn der dark rock laut support schon nicht passt?


----------



## Ryle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Ist dank der fehlenden Abdeckung nicht so hoch und wenn er beim Support auch seine 165mm angegeben hat dann haben die wohl gesagt er passt nicht, da der Kühler 167mm hat. Wüsste nicht wieso er nicht aufs Board passen sollte, die Dinger sind schon ziemlich schmal. Ich hab da noch gut 1,5cm Luft bis zur Grafikkarte.


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> in normaler einbaulage wird er auch zu breit sein.
> 
> wenn du eh noch nichts bestellt hast würd ich den 92er noctua nehmen.


Und wieso nicht den topflow mit 120er lüfter?



			
				superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1
> 
> 
> Hab ich selber auf nem µATX Board. Deine Angaben zur Gehäusehöhe waren ja vom Sockel aus, richtig ? Wenns die gesamte Gehäusebreite war passt er natürlich nicht.





			
				Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll der shadow rock passen wenn der dark rock laut support schon nicht passt?





			
				superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dank der fehlenden Abdeckung nicht so hoch und wenn er beim Support auch seine 165mm angegeben hat dann haben die wohl gesagt er passt nicht, da der Kühler 167mm hat. Wüsste nicht wieso er nicht aufs Board passen sollte, die Dinger sind schon ziemlich schmal. Ich hab da noch gut 1,5cm Luft bis zur Grafikkarte.



Ich schau mal was be quiet sagt 
Aber wieso kein topflow?


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

überleg mal, was ist schmäler, ein 120mm lüfter oder ein 120mm lüfter?
du gewinnst nichts dadurch indem du den lüfter hinlegst.
der lüfter muss außerhalb der mitte liegen das du den vom pcie-slot wegbringst.


----------



## Ryle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Weil die im Case den Airflow stören, in der Regel weniger Kühlleistung haben und mit nem 120er Fan genauso breit sind. Bei 92mm Fans büßt du aber deutlich Kühlperformance ein. Es gibt bei der Kühlleistung Ausnahmen, aber die sind in dem Fall dann zu breit.

Falls bequiet wieder meint er würde nicht passen dann frag mal wieso. Die Abstände zwischen Sockel und PCIe Slot sollten bei µATX eigentlich nicht variieren. Normal ist da nur Spielraum zwischen Rambänken und Kühlkonstruktionen der VRMs.


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Mai 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1
> 
> Hab ich selber auf nem µATX Board. Deine Angaben zur Gehäusehöhe waren ja vom Sockel aus, richtig ? Wenns die gesamte Gehäusebreite war passt er natürlich nicht.


Da kann ich ja auch den dark rock nehmen ist der von den abmessungen nicht komplett gleich?



			
				superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dank der fehlenden Abdeckung nicht so hoch und wenn er beim Support auch seine 165mm angegeben hat dann haben die wohl gesagt er passt nicht, da der Kühler 167mm hat. Wüsste nicht wieso er nicht aufs Board passen sollte, die Dinger sind schon ziemlich schmal. Ich hab da noch gut 1,5cm Luft bis zur Grafikkarte.


Ich hab in nem video gesehen wie einer ein dark rock pro/advanced in mein case gekriegt hat, hab dennnoch gefragt und er meinte er passt 



			
				superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die im Case den Airflow stören, in der Regel weniger Kühlleistung haben und mit nem 120er Fan genauso breit sind. Bei 92mm Fans büßt du aber deutlich Kühlperformance ein. Es gibt bei der Kühlleistung Ausnahmen, aber die sind in dem Fall dann zu breit.
> 
> Falls bequiet wieder meint er würde nicht passen dann frag mal wieso. Die Abstände zwischen Sockel und PCIe Slot sollten bei µATX eigentlich nicht variieren. Normal ist da nur Spielraum zwischen Rambänken und Kühlkonstruktionen der VRMs.


komisch komisch wenn der shadow rock passt passt ja auch der dark rock der mir lieber wäre...
Ok Aber kein 92 tower, ich will 120mm

Be quiet antwortet nicht mehr :O die sind nur zu faul


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Mai 2012)

Also be quiet meint das 


> Hallo TFTP,
> 
> am meisten beunruhigen die Spannungswandler in Richtung der I/O Slot-Seite.
> Hier könnte es Probleme geben. Die PCIe Slots sollten jedoch unberührt bleiben.
> ...



Hier sieht man die spannungswandler, die haben auch schon verhindert dass ich meine H60 in irgend ne andere richtung montieren könnte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Könnt der Freezer 13 eventuell passen? Der ist auch net ganz so fett. News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Mai 2012)

sfc schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt der Freezer 13 eventuell passen? Der ist auch net ganz so fett. News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE



Naja sieht auch aus wie vom aldi. Ich schau mal was der händler hat..

Hier sehr ihr mein aufbau im moment




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schlecht ist ein top blow doch da gar nicht oder?


----------



## Ryle (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Die Aussage von bequiet macht keinen Sinn. Die Montageklammer ist bei allen Kühlern von denen exakt die selbe. Also wenn er meint es gäbe Probleme mit den Spannungswandlern gibt es die auch beim Top Flow. RAM bekommst du auch beim Dark oder Shadow Rock so gut wie jeden drunter, vor allem aber bekommst du sie auch wieder raus ohne den Kühler demontieren zu müssen. Nur bei wirklich sehr hohen RAM Kühlern bekommst du Probleme, dann kannst du aber immer noch auf Bank 2-4 ausweichen da die Kühler nur den ersten überragen.

Ich kanns jetzt nicht beschwören aber ich sehe absolut keinen Grund warum der Kühler nicht passen sollte. Die Elkos auf dem Board sind immer noch außerhalb der Keep Out Zone (Linie um den Sockel) und darüber sollte die Halterung von bequiet auch nicht reichen.


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Mai 2012)

Und was ist wenn heatpipes mit dem zeug drum kollidieren? Beim topflow sind die nur an einer seite
Soll ich mal schauen was die ausm pcgh forum be quiet support sagen?


----------



## Ryle (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Hier hab ich noch Bilder, als ich den Shadow Rock auf nem Asrock Z68 Pro3-M monitiert hatte, auch µATX. 

Bild 1
Bild 2

Und extra für dich hab ich mir dein Mainboard Layout und ein Bild der Klammer geschnappt, beides halbwegs in der Größe angepasst und geschaut obs passt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man direkt drauf schaut würde die Klammer zwar anecken, aber wie du auf meinen Bildern erkennen kannst ist die Klammer recht hoch und da passen locker die Caps von deinem Board drunter. Auf dem bearbeiteten Bild siehst du ja an welcher Stelle die Klammer nach oben geht. Also imho müsst das locker passen.

Und wenns doch nicht passt gibste das Ding eben wieder zurück. Auf jeden Fall macht es keinen Unterschied ob du nun den Dark Rock, Shadow Rock oder den Top Flow nehmen würdest, außer du hast eben wirklich sehr hohe RAM Kühler.


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Mai 2012)

Super Danke  

Soll ich den dark rock advanced dann bestellen?


----------



## Ryle (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Musst du schon selber wissen. Von der Kühlleistung her macht es keinen Unterschied, nur die Optik ist leicht anders und der Shadow Rock hat den Lüfter besser entkoppelt.


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Mai 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> Musst du schon selber wissen. Von der Kühlleistung her macht es keinen Unterschied, nur die Optik ist leicht anders und der Shadow Rock hat den Lüfter besser entkoppelt.



Aber beim dark rock sind doch extra gummis zum befestigen dabei, dann dürfte das doch kein unterscied machen, oder? Aber der dark rock sieht viel besser aus, dann werd ich wohl den nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

die gummis sind furchtbar, hab selber schon zwei abgerissen weil ich den lüfter drehen wollte.
am besten gar nicht anfassen, die sind schon vormontiert.


----------



## Ryle (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Ich kanns nicht genau sagen, aber ich meine beim Dark Rock liegt der gummierte runde Teil des Rahmens trotzdem auf dem Kühler auf und du kannst den Lüfter nicht in der Höhe verstellen. Beim Shadow Rock sind sehr fette Gummipuffer zwischen Lüfter und Kühler und du kannst den knapp 1,5cm nach oben versetzen falls da hohe Rams direkt drunter müssen. Angeblich ist der Shadow Rock bei niedrigen Drehzahlen etwas besser und auch minimal leiser, aber das hab ich damals auch nur irgendwo aus Reviews gelesen, persönlich bestätigen kann ich das nicht. Ich bin aber mit dem Shadow Rock sehr zufrieden nur die Montage hätte man besser lösen können.

Wenns dir wirklich auf die Optik ankommt kannst du genauso den Dark Rock nehmen, mir wäre es den Aufpreis nicht wert


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Hmm ok ich werds überleben, hab ja normalen low profile billigram 
Aber ich denk ich überleg nochmal, will erstmal sehen wie leise mein sys mim neuen Grakakühler ist, dann bestell ich vielleciht freitag CPU Kühler und vielleicht Lüfter 
Gehäuselüfter brauch ich dann auch neue, die alten sind hässlich und uneffizient. Dachte an be quiet silent wings 2/dark wings, gibts noch bessere?


----------



## Uter (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (kleiner) 1156 CPU Kühler*

Die Silent Wings 2 gehören zu den besten Lüftern am Markt, haben aber m.M.n. ein deutlich schlechteres P/L-Verhältnis als die USC (wenn du sie noch bekommst) oder NB Black SilentPro (einlaufen lassen nicht vergessen).


----------

